# HaPpY Halloween from BuLLy



## african cake queen (Oct 25, 2011)

he wants to be




a pirate!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

That is a great picture!!! I don't think that custome would look as good on any other type of dog!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 25, 2011)

oh, i forgot his coat, gets cold here!'lol'


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2011)

Adorable pics! Bully is a handsome and very cute pirate


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> That is a great picture!!! I don't think that custome would look as good on any other type of dog!!!



hi, hes a mama's boy! he should be wearing a tutu, but my husband would get mad. its a guy thing.hes only 48 pounds. i call him my mini bull. lindy


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

I totally understand. Out of all mine Jeter is the is the most mild mannered. People always say that he's a wuss!... Grrr... he's not a wuss he's "sensitive" 



momo said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great picture!!! I don't think that custome would look as good on any other type of dog!!!
> ...


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 25, 2011)

bully lets the little dogs pin him , & they show their teeth and it doesnt bother him she gets up hopeing they chase him. he can crack a tennis ball in less tan 5 mins. hes got it , just dont want him to use it. unless hes protected me!'lol'


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

Wellllll.... I doubt that Jeter would be much protection (maybe bite your toe), but he does go nuts when people & other dogs come near me. Bella beats the crap out of him all the time and she's 1/2 his size. Peckin' order: Bella, Autumn, sigh... Jeter.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2011)

Just Great!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Wellllll.... I doubt that Jeter would be much protection (maybe bite your toe), but he does go nuts when people & other dogs come near me. Bella beats the crap out of him all the time and she's 1/2 his size. Peckin' order: Bella, Autumn, sigh... Jeter.



not bully if you have a car, truck, skate board, wheel barrel etc... he'd leave me flat! he plays with neighbor dogs, and rabbits. he what you call a social butter fly. he also goes barking crazy when the mail people come because they bring him bones! he hopped in mail truck one time!'lol'


----------



## jackrat (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

He looks pissssssssed! 



jackrat said:


>


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

!! Both of them are so funny and cute, too! 

With my pack the two ancient female terriers rule and at the end of the pecking order is the male black lab mix. Some where in the middle are the other two house dogs. The Chi pup thinks he is hot, but seems to melt away when the older dogs come round. 

None of mine would let me even dream of putting clothes on them.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> He looks pissssssssed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 let me tell you thats the best bee i have ever seen!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 25, 2011)

He just acted degraded.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 25, 2011)

jackrat said:


> He just acted degraded.



hes a good sport! cute too.


----------

